# To catch a Kuhli



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, more like 5 in a 55g.

I am planning a substrate change in a 55g tank. It is well planted with plenty of hard scape, Kuhli paradise. It has a natural sand/gravel substrate now, I have never seen one of the guys dig, but they have plenty of places to hide.

I of course have to pull the hard scape, I'm sure the gang will go nuts.

Any ideas on how to collect these guys. I thought maybe a piece of pvc tube for them to get in. Pull the hard scape a few days before d-day and only leave the tube for protection. Shove a few cut stems and Java moss in for that homey feel, and cap the ends when they least expect it. Maybe a regular fish trap, baited. 

Give me some ideas, these are old friends that I do not want to loose to the wrath of a shop vac.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think your 2 ideas are good. Try to get them good and hungry too!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Try to get them good and hungry too!


And then offer a few "tenderized" snails.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I think you should use a net to catch them, but film it and post the video. You could even dub in some play by play commentary.

Setting up a trap will work for most, but not all the loaches. The trick to catching them with a net is that you need two nets. One net is the shooter, and the other is the basket. You chase them with the shooter and keep the basket still, or at least move the basket slowly and hope for a goal. If you only have one net, you have to move it very slowly to the loach. When you're close enough to scoop them up, scoop with a twisting motion against the glass. After about a half hour of this, you might just be ready to let Ol' Monday give a shot at getting the fish out of the tank. At least then you can catch them off the floor with a spatula.

Don't forget the video.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL I'll pay to see this! Specially the end where Ol' Monday comes in.... complete with Martha in the background wearing "the LOOK"!

If you do try a net you might want a seine net. At least that traps them only so far.....


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The tube does work, but takes some patience. I pulled everything out of my tank (except substrate) and put the tube in early morning. I used one net to cap one end and left the other open with the second net nearby in the tank. I checked frequently and once all the loaches were safely inside, I used the second net to cap the open end. Then I just raised it up and tilted the tube so all the loaches fell into one of the nets and the job was done.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Would you please try this with the smallest net you could possibly find and leave the hardscape in there? Film it and I would die laughing! 

I would do as you suggested by removing the hardscape and setting the PVC trap. I would bait it as well and leave the lights on for a few days. Two nets (one on each side) is a great idea, but make that when it comes time for trapping that you lower both nets slowly and simultaneously or they will quickly scurry out the still open end if you disturb the PVC trap.


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

like a baby brine shrimp net would be perfect!!

it'd be almost as good as catching baby shrimplets


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

JERP said:


> I think you should use a net to catch them, but film it and post the video. You could even dub in some play by play commentary.


That would certainly be a PPV event. I have two nets. One is rather large, the basket. I guess I could try that the evening before and give the four I don't catch time to settle down.



Tex Gal said:


> LOL I'll pay to see this! complete with Martha in the background wearing "the LOOK"!


I'm on my own on this one, it's in my office. I like your idea on the seine, Yogi Berra would like that one. A bigger net for a littler fish.



cah925 said:


> Then I just raised it up and tilted the tube so all the loaches fell into one of the nets and the job was done.


Dark color? What size?

I'll have a talk with Ol' Monday, this is a time for self restraint.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> and leave the lights on for a few days.


I really like that one. Would you like a job in the "Psychological Operations" department?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I would bait it as well and leave the lights on for a few days.


.. I think this comes under light-boarding and is against the Geneva convention!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Valthenya said:


> like a baby brine shrimp net would be perfect!!


And all 5 would fit in it nicely.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> .. I think this comes under light-boarding and is against the Geneva convention!


But, it's for the good of the tank.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

intothenew said:


> But, it's for the good of the tank.


Well... ok then, for the good of the whole.  Besides you might just get what you want out of them!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Of course... there is the old evil standby of "accidentally" turning up the CO2 and forgetting about it for 3-4 hours until all the fish are gasping at the surface and easy picking for a net 

Muahahahaaa


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Zapins said:


> Of course... there is the old evil standby of "accidentally" turning up the CO2 and forgetting about it for 3-4 hours until all the fish are gasping at the surface and easy picking for a net
> 
> Muahahahaaa


Ah ha!! The old gas-boarding ploy!!! ainkille


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Meet "Dot".










I love the smell of Kuhli in the afternoon, it smells like............VICTORY.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are pulling everything out of the tank anyway then there are two more tricks:
1) Use a piece of glass or plexi that is the same width as the tank, and just about as deep as the water (see method 2) and when the fish have been scared into one end of the tank cut off their access to the other end. Keep making their section smaller until they can be caught with the net. 
This is more complex with burrowing fish. Gotta be sure you are not cutting any of them in half when you push the divider into the substrate. 
2) Lower the water level.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

I went in armed with every tool mentioned. Old school, and my Shaolin reflexes were the ultimate tools.


I got nothing in the trap. I netted the rest of the fish, lowered the water level, and used the JERP method of chase and catch. It took a little over thirty minutes, and a few choice words, but they seem happy in their new home.


Thanks for the comments and ideas.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

*FS*

Kuhli capturing instructional video.

Prerequisite: you must have completed the Shaolin task of snatching a pebble from a priest.

Serious inquiries only.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.i-mockery.com/visionary/kuhliloaches.php


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

MagpieTear said:


> http://www.i-mockery.com/visionary/kuhliloaches.php


I have loved, and given an explicit name to every one I have ever had the privilege of meeting.

+1


----------

